# Calf weaning questions



## Roll farms (Oct 10, 2010)

I bought a 4 yr old cow / bull calf pair (lessor Jersey) on Friday.
The owner told me I can "Wean the calf any time."  He is 2.5 mos. old.

I have a friend who wants to take the calf home today (Sunday) to raise for beef.

I've seen him picking at his mom's hay and nibbling in the pasture.  I know he'll need calf starter and a close eye kept on him...but is taking him away suddenly a good idea, for her and him?

Thoughts?  Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 10, 2010)

We are just about to wean 5 galloway calves which are between 6 and 8 months old. The plan is to have them in the field next to their mothers to reduce the stress and mooing as they can get close to mums and be able to see each other.
Ours are pasture fed only which is why we leave them on the mother for so long.
Yours has at least had 2.5 months with mum which must have put him in good stead
and you will only have one mooing constantly 24 hours a day for 3 days  

Ear plugs on the ready


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 10, 2010)

She moos all the time anyway...since she's new here, I'm assuming.

I've seperated them briefly a couple of times and neither acted overly upset about it....I'm used to goats who act like they're gonna die every time something changes, these guys seem laid back in comparison.

I just wanted to make sure (since I've never done it but it seems ok when I ponder it) that he wouldn't go into sudden shock.  He won't be alone, there are other calves there.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 10, 2010)

I like to wean any animal and keep them on my property for about a week before they're moved to another property, just to minimize an already stressful situation.  I think he'll probably be fine if he's moved today, especially if your friend has cattle already and knows what she's doing.


----------



## herfrds (Oct 10, 2010)

We wean at 6 moths of age.
Calf just gets a pretty good start by then.
We start feeding the pairs hay out in the pasture a month before we wean, the cows teach the calves to eat the hay. Less stress.

I would keep the calf for at least 2 weeks. Get it eating hay really well.


----------



## ARose4Heaven (Mar 1, 2011)

You can wean at about any time in a calf life.  I just means more work the younger you do it.  We buy day old calves and feed them milk replacer.    But the National average is about a 50% death loss.

Our Beef Cow, The calves are separated from there mother at a year.  we have a very low percent death loss.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 1, 2011)

When we bottle raised our last calf, she weaned herself at 5 months. I started making a bottle in the morning and she turned it down 3 days in a row.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow, and I thought I kept mine long at 6 months.  So many around me get rid of them around 4-5 months.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 22, 2011)

z


----------



## michelle43 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good luck to you Rolls.  I had to separate my cow / calf for 48 hrs to try and get the cow cycling.  They both bellowed for the entire 36 hrs.  I was supposed to keep them separated for 48 hrs, but I couldn't handle the noise any longer


----------



## Snowhunter (Aug 23, 2011)

As was mentioned, be prepared for bellowing.... we weaned off 30 calves and sent another 15 cows to sale earlier this year.. the remainders here bellowed for 4 days and 4 nights... most of the time, right under the bedroom window


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats when I put the cows far out to pasture.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 28, 2011)

Snowhunter said:
			
		

> As was mentioned, be prepared for bellowing.... we weaned off 30 calves and sent another 15 cows to sale earlier this year.. the remainders here bellowed for 4 days and 4 nights... most of the time, right under the bedroom window


I know all too well what that is like.


----------

